# Soft, irregular BMs, no appetite



## Justin Reynolds (Feb 4, 2011)

I am a new member and searching for solutions. I am a 19-year-old very active male who has been diagnosed with IBS-C. I have a bowel movement every 2-4 days and I feel fine. But on the other days I don't get any urge to have a BM I am so bloated and gassy with no appetite that it's a chore just to move. When I do go, my stool is HUGE (maybe 2 feet long, 2 inches across), well-formed, and very soft. I have gradually increased my fiber to about 60-70 grams a day, which hasn't helped any more than a low fiber diet. I've tried strong probiotics, rifaximin, and drinking as much as 16 glasses of water a day, none of which help. My GI doc prescribed Miralax, which sort of worked at first but then only made my stool long and thin, no more regular, even when I was up to 3 doses a day. I also find that I can go ONLY in the morning even if I try later on, as if when I miss a certain window it becomes too late. Having to wake up early makes it impossible that I will go, although I often don't get the urge even on the mornings I can relax. I just want to be able to go every morning so I can feel normal. Any suggestions? Would my eating schedule have a major impact on the urge to have a BM? Please help!


----------



## debbie38london (Oct 1, 2010)

hiya i have ibsc and been given movicol which causes more pain and gassy , have you tried medications for it i have none worked, good luck as everyone on here is the same, living with this is very hard,


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Heya Justin,I can relate to a lot of what you are saying, especially the bit about if you don't go in the morning you won't go the rest of the day. Its frustrating because most normal people will eventually go later in the day, but people with IBS, their bodies are a bit different. Some things I've found that really help are - have a big glass of warm water with a squeeze of lemon in it first thing in the morning (it ignites the gastrocolic reflex and often makes you feel like you need to go), have this half an hour before breakfast. Also eat very slowly, with no distractions (ie no TV in the background), savour every mouthful and don't eat until you are stuffed, just nicely full. Drink water between meals, not with them, especially if you have bloating. Don't eat a large dinner, eat your largest meal either at breakfast or lunch - never go to bed on a full stomach! Try and eliminate as much stress as possible, don't take on more than you can cope with - you don't have to be part of every club or have an after work activity everyday, slim it down to those you enjoy most and make time to look after yourself. When you're more relaxed your bowel movements will become more regular.I would cut back on the fibre 60-70g seems excessive and eating over 50g a day can deplete the body's ability to absorb certain minerals, 35-40g would be more realistic. I know what you mean about the long, thin bowel movements with Miralax (or Movicol as we call it here in the UK), I find that stuff just makes me worse, but if you feel better on it continue taking it. Just listen to your own body. When having a crappy day, don't over exert yourself, take time out to watch some TV, read a book, watch a DVD, whatever. I don't know some of these suggestions are probably pretty girly but they work for me.All the best, hope you start to feel better soonEm


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh and make sure you're not eating too much soluble fibre, I find it makes my BMs soft, but they just won't come out, hence the large bowel movements you're talking about. I find I need some insoluble fibre to make things move - I find things with seeds in them particularly good as they seem to irritate my bowel and force things out lol! Things like wholewheat bread with poppy seeds or kiwi fruit with the seeds in them, sometimes you can actually see the seeds in your BMs!


----------



## Justin Reynolds (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, especially Em for your long response. On the days that I can have a complete bowel movement I feel great all day. On the other days it just seems like I have a huge amount of stool in my intestines that just won't come out. I think if I could just get rid of the constipation my GI problems would be largely solved. Are there medications you have taken that have caused a daily bowel movement? Have you found making other dietary changes to have any effect? Do you think increasing healthy fats in the diet would have an effect? It's encouraging to know others are dealing with the same symptoms. Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Stimulant laxatives may cause you to have a daily bowel movement but you're body can become dependent on them so they are not recommended for everyday use. I would try leaving yourself enough time in the morning to try and initiate a bowel movement, maybe get up a bit earlier, have that glass of water with lemon in it that I was talking about, eat breakfast and try to go to the toilet about 30 minutes afterwards or anytime you feel the urge. Its the most frustrating thing, because you feel full and gassy and just off for the rest of the day if you don't go.Healthy fats can sometimes trigger a bowel movement, so try adding a tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil to your salads or add half an avocado. Add them slowly and see if you notice a difference. Unfortunately fats can tend to make people constipated too, so watch your reactions. I find olive oil and butter the best for "moving" you lol!


----------

